# Fuel Sending Unit for 1979 280ZX



## robertpywell (Jan 20, 2020)

I have been searching high and low for a new fuel sending unit. Cleaned the gas tank out and got it epoxied. Now I have a nasty fuel sending unit that I don't want to reinstall. Does anyone have any idea on where to get a NEW sending unit? If not the OEM type part what would you suggest as an alternative?

Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know of any "new" units available. I think your only choices are used or rebuilt. Here are some options:









Gas Tank Sending Unit, 280ZX, 79-83 Non-Digital Dash - rebuilt DE


Rebuilt Nissan 280ZX Gas Tank Sending Unit for the 1979-83 Datsun/Nissan 280ZX with Non-digital Dash




zcarsource.com













79 to 83 Nissan 280zx Fuel Tank Level Float Sensor Sending Unit OEM for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 79 to 83 Nissan 280zx Fuel Tank Level Float Sensor Sending Unit OEM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## robertpywell (Jan 20, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> I don't know of any "new" units available. I think your only choices are used or rebuilt. Here are some options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. The one on Ebay looks to be a good choice. The rebuild is pricey and I would probably get the same result.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks a lot better than what you have, to say the least!


----------



## robertpywell (Jan 20, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> Looks a lot better than what you have, to say the least!


Agreed. I ordered it with a 1 year protection plus it has a standard 60 day warranty. Thanks for your help. You don't know how hard I have been looking for that item...


----------



## dsb227 (May 5, 2020)

robertpywell said:


> I have been searching high and low for a new fuel sending unit. Cleaned the gas tank out and got it epoxied. Now I have a nasty fuel sending unit that I don't want to reinstall. Does anyone have any idea on where to get a NEW sending unit? If not the OEM type part what would you suggest as an alternative?
> 
> Any help would greatly be appreciated.


I've got an '83zx and am having the same issue. A kid at the garage threw the old one away! Any Ideas about where to get even a nasty one would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## robertpywell (Jan 20, 2020)

I still have the one as shown in the picture if that would help.


----------



## dsb227 (May 5, 2020)

robertpywell said:


> I still have the one as shown in the picture if that would help.


YES! That would be outstanding. I’ve hit roadblock after roadblock with the whole project but this could start to get it back together. What do you want for it? And thank you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

dsb227 said:


> I've got an '83zx and am having the same issue. A kid at the garage threw the old one away! Any Ideas about where to get even a nasty one would be helpful. Thanks


If your ZX has a non-digital dash, why not get the one recommended by SMJ:








Gas Tank Sending Unit, 280ZX, 79-83 Non-Digital Dash - rebuilt DE


Rebuilt Nissan 280ZX Gas Tank Sending Unit for the 1979-83 Datsun/Nissan 280ZX with Non-digital Dash




zcarsource.com


----------



## dsb227 (May 5, 2020)

I’ve spoken with them. It’s sold on a direct exchange basis. You give them what you have and they’ll sell you what they’ve got. Problem I have is... mine got thrown away, so I’ve got nothing to exchange. So I have to buy one- regardless of condition- and likely trade that in.


----------



## robertpywell (Jan 20, 2020)

dsb227 said:


> YES! That would be outstanding. I’ve hit roadblock after roadblock with the whole project but this could start to get it back together. What do you want for it? And thank you!


I could do $50 and I will pay for the shipping.


----------



## dsb227 (May 5, 2020)

robertpywell said:


> I could do $50 and I will pay for the shipping.


I’ll take it! I’ll DM you for details. Thank you!


----------

